# oil boiler removal



## woodgeek (Apr 3, 2012)

I am getting quotes on having my oil boiler removed...a 130 kBTU/h Slantfin from 1994.

Any advice from folks that had it done?

I figure I want:

drain, cut, blow/suck out hydronic loops
remove boiler
pump out and remove tank (<50 gals left)
blow out and cap fuel line or remove (its in the slab).
remove fill piping and plug holes.
cap water supply to boiler

The boiler will go right out the back door in one piece...the tank is in my garage, should go out easy too.

Whattya think I will pay?
Am I forgetting anything?
What kind of liability/accident protection do I want to look for?
Anyone near philly want a ~20 yo boiler or a 10 yo tank?


----------



## btuser (Apr 3, 2012)

That's an easy day for 2 guys.   I'd think $600 would be a good price if you're flexible with the timing.  Worst part is the tank removal, but someone with a pump, drum and appliance dolly will make short work of it.  The boiler + scrap will probably bring $100.  The oil in the tank is "worth" another $100 in a waste oil burner (if it looked good I'd pour it in my own tank) but you have to cut the tank in 1/2 before they will accept it. 

$600 is a good price (for me).  It might be more because a plumber (by rights if you're disconnecting from the potable water source it should be a plumber) in my neck of the woods doesn't roll up for less than $500/man.  One plumber+helper would do all right and the scrap would buy beer.   You might get lower than that but for that kind of money you could expect the white glove treatment.  That's not a very big boiler and it sounds pretty easy to get it out.  They may get snooty if you tell them to leave the copper!


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 3, 2012)

Just curious, are you replacing it with anything?


----------



## woodgeek (Apr 3, 2012)

velvetfoot said:


> Just curious, are you replacing it with anything?


 
Switched the space heat to a 4 ton Goodman ASHP 3 yrs ago, but kept the boiler for DHW since then.  Now getting quotes on hybrid electric water tanks fro DHW, hope to get it done in a few weeks.


----------



## woodgeek (Apr 3, 2012)

btuser said:


> That's an easy day for 2 guys. I'd think $600 would be a good price if you're flexible with the timing.


 
Very similar to my thoughts....but I expect the quotes will start at $1500.


----------



## btuser (Apr 3, 2012)

I have great respect for plumbers, but removal isn't the same thing as replace and make sure it works even when I don't take care of it and forget to call you to service it.  It's also not coated in asbestos.  They don't have to make it work, just get it gone without making a mess.  That will take experience but not really expertise per se.  I always justify my rates depending on what I need to do the job, and not just the labor.  If you want a wire from one end to another that's one thing but if you want me to certify the drop to 1GZ and provide documentation that's another.

I can see helping him to make a truck payment but you shouldn't be expected to help pay for his digital combustion analyzer.


----------



## woodgeek (Apr 3, 2012)

Yar.  The asbestos is all over the outside of the house, in the cement shingles.  Not that there is anything wrong with that...


----------



## woodgeek (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok, got a guy who will remove the boiler and tank for $700, but he doesn't drain the hydronic lines.  He's happy to cut them, but doesn't want to the 'take the time' to drain them, have to figure out if there is any trapped water, etc. and won't be responsible for any water spill damage.  (he will pump out and safe the oil tanks and lines).

Any advice on how to drain this system?

I have a hose bib near the bottom of the loops, and I figure I can shop-vac the lines after they are cut.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Apr 15, 2012)

My brother used to remove them for free (When scrap valuewas high like it is now) if they were all disconnected and drained. Maybe someone local would do the same if you can manage to get it ready to go out the door.


----------



## raiderfan (Apr 21, 2012)

I know that in my neck of the woods, just to have the tank removed and taken away, you are looking at $1000.  Add in removing the boiler, too, and your looking at more than that.


----------

